# Pics of Oscar's Sal Pal



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Couple new tank shots first.
Notice how I removed the PVC cave and took out the little spotted raphael cat.
(was paranoid of finding my oscar's gills punctured with its spines one day)


















Getting the cave/tubing out of there freed up some space on the back righthand corner.
I was thinking of adding another one of those fake plants in that spot, just behind the rock cave.
*Should I go for it, or would that be crowding things too much?* :-?


















You can see in that last pic how the salvini has taken to attacking the glass.
He's hitting the side in this particular shot, but for the most part he sticks to 'fighting' with the back wall of the tank. I know a big part of it has to do with the background reflection he sees of himself. Plus, this tank is much newer and kept cleaner (i.e. much more free of algae on the walls) than his previous setup.

Anyway, I'm not complaining---if anything, it seems to bring out his colors better!
Oscar doesn't seem to mind much either. Matter of fact, I've caught them 'attacking' the back of the tank together, side-by-side, on at least one occasion. Seems like the teaming up they did against the convict I tried in there (briefly!) has united them in some way...

Thanks for looking.
BV


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice looking Sal. I would add the plant. It will help fill that area in and if you get random squabbles it breaks the line of sight that much more.

Good call removing the Raph. cat. That is what I suspect did in my GT that was about that size... which totally sucked.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice tank, I vote for the plant too. How many gallons is that tank? Beautiful Oscar...love that red orange coloring. Handsome Salvini....love his blue flecks. Sweet set-up! Is that the Oscar you said you were going to put the tape to? Love to see that pic too.


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

Your oscar has outstanding colors!! :thumb: An awesome fish for sure  love your salvani and I vote for the plant too....just because it will balance out the other plant....

Love your tank


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

That Oscar and Salvini both look awesome. I'd like to see some closeup shots of both. :thumb:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

I really like the way that you have aquiscaped this tank. It looks awsome! What makes the tank even better is the two fish you have in it. I am glad to hear that everything is working out with this. Great job! :thumb:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

Nice pics BV! That's funny about the sal attacking the glass, mine does that too!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and feedback.
Lil' mama...tank is 75 gallons. And yes, that's my one and only oscar I said I was gonna try measuring. I'm gonna do as you did with the measuring tape along the front glass and have the camera ready as he swims alongside it.

Sounds like adding another plant would be a good idea, so that's what I'll probably do.
BV


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I wish my oscar liked plants, he just rips them out :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Still waiting on pics of that gorgeous Oscar. opcorn:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Pop this thread back to the top BV. Still waiting on that pic of your awesome Oscar.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey, great fish. I love the Oscar's colors.

About that Raph cat, I just placed an order for one with the LFS for my Dempsey tank. I didn't think about it being dangerous. They may not have palced the order yet. If they haven't, do you think I should call it off? I know the JD's mouth won't get as big as your Oscar's, what do you think?


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I kept a spotted raphael cat with a JD for months and there was no trouble... Oscar's are notorius pigs with a habit of trying to swallow whatever they think they can get in their mouth... IME JD's are not as piggish as people claim their O's can be... Really though if you gave the Spotted cat a piece of wood to dig and wedge himself under you would never see it - and neither would your Oscar... That being said it's hard to 'enjoy' a fish you never see...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

My Raphael Cats come out every time I feed. As soon as they smell the food they are out cleaning.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Had an inquiry over on another forum about my sal and his cave, so I took some pics and figured I'd add them here too. Don't worry, lil mama...I've got a good measuring ribbon thingy I can tape up to the tank to measure my oscar. I'll get pics of him beside the tape ASAP!









































I think he's beautiful, and I'm VERY glad I decided to hang onto him instead of the convict.  
BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

He is a beauty. I bet my female would be gaagaa over him. She keeps hitting on my Firemouth and he turns her straight down. Your has so many blue spangles....very impressive!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks lil mama!  
BV


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

That's a shame that your Trio didn't work out; O, Sal, & Con... I thought it had a real chance... Your sal is gorgeous btw...


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, and yeah, it's a bit of a bummer...although I still think it could have worked out given the right conditions and the right mix of this trio of fish (i.e. in terms of individual personality). The more I think about it though, I'm glad it's just the oscar and salvini. I need to keep reminding myself that they're both young fish, and they've still got a fair bit of growing to do.

Whether or not a 75 gal. is enough for them to get along over the long-haul remains to be seen...opcorn: 
BV


----------



## Pollution (Dec 2, 2005)

I thought you had a con in there to?


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

(In a whinny voice) Come on BV where are those close up shots of that gorgeous Oscar? :lol:


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

lil mama said:


> (In a whinny voice) Come on BV where are those close up shots of that gorgeous Oscar? :lol:


 :lol: (In a laughing voice) :lol:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

You're just simply never going to give up on this, are you?!  :lol: 
Tell you what, I haven't gotten any decent closeups of Triton in a while, so I wanna get some fresh ones before posting any.

BUT, in the meantime I can share a pic I took this morning with him swimming alongside the measuring tape:









Tonight I'll try getting some more pics that show him off a bit better.
BV


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome!  :drooling:  look at those colors! WOW thanks for getting those pics posted. He looks soooo nice. AHHH it makes me want one. I have no place to keep an Oscar...hold on let me think....ahhhhh! Sweet fish BV nice work :thumb:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks lil mama!  
I'll be sure to post some better ones of him as soon as I get some.

BV


----------

